# A Christmas Give-a-way- Winner!!! post #61



## jerry russell (Dec 4, 2013)

In the spirit of Christmas I wanted to offer a up a present to my GON Trad Family. For those that have ever wanted the chance to do some bowfishing, it is time for our annual Christmas adventure give-a-way.  I would like to offer a fully guided Bowfishing trip. The winner can choose between a trophy hunt for REALLY big fish or a numbers trip where 100-150 shots are very common. Both trips will be a night adventure. The trips can be taken from early April-June

Here is how it will go. Pick a number from 1-100 and the person that gets the closest without going over is the winner. Choose carefully as the first person to pick the number is the only person that can own it. The winner can pick another person to go along but it must be someone that has also entered to win. If you have a child that you would want to come along just pick them a number also when you enter. *The give-a-way is limited to traditional archers*. December 22, 2014 at noon EST is the end of the entry period. 

Depending on the trip you choose, you could have a chance at 6 species and a real chance at fish over 40 pounds. We have all the gear needed for any shooter from man to woman to children that can draw a 35 pound bow. We have a generator free LED boat and you will get to see some really neat wildlife along the way.

Well, that's it. Good luck and Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 4, 2013)

That's very generous of you. I'll give it a try. 22.


----------



## Philbow (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll try my age, 62.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 4, 2013)

Me 18 Nolan 55


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 4, 2013)

54
Thanks Jerry!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Awsome gesture on your part Jerry! Congrats in advance to the lucky winner.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2013)

34


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 4, 2013)

36 thanks for the chance.


----------



## JohnnyT (Dec 4, 2013)

*Very generous*

48 for me please


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Jerry!  I'll take a # 11


----------



## Allen Oliver (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the offer and chance Jerry. My number pick will be 50.


----------



## Blueridge (Dec 4, 2013)

76, thanks Jerry


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 4, 2013)

This is great of you Jerry. I'll try 30


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 4, 2013)

88! Thanks for the chance, Jerry.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Dec 4, 2013)

63 Thanks


----------



## Finch (Dec 4, 2013)

I'll go with 14 and my son 41


----------



## BigJim Bow (Dec 4, 2013)

How about 27 for me and 50 for me.

thanks, bigjim


----------



## TNGIRL (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks!!!!   how about 90 for me.....
and 20 for a child or grandkid of mine!!!


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like alot of fun! put me in on this one #35


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome!! 57 for me 39 for son


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 5, 2013)

73 for me Jerry, thanks a bunch


----------



## Todd Cook (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll try number 1. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 5, 2013)

I,ll take number 3. Thanks


----------



## Jayin J (Dec 5, 2013)

23 for me


----------



## Seagraves (Dec 5, 2013)

56 for me. Thank you.


----------



## team salty (Dec 5, 2013)

I will take 41


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you Jerry, I will try 43 and Drew will try 17


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 5, 2013)

Lets try # 33 ..

Thanks for the offer ....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Dec 5, 2013)

#13 fur me... Thanks


----------



## brownitisdown (Dec 5, 2013)

I will try 46


----------



## jfouche (Dec 5, 2013)

give me #21


----------



## Corey J (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll take 69! Thanks!!


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 5, 2013)

ill take 7


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 5, 2013)

38 please


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 5, 2013)

25 for me, and 49 for my dad, if thats okay for me to flip the father son thing around! thanks Mr. Jerry!!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Dec 5, 2013)

45 and 4 for Liam and I. Thank you


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll take 15 Thank You


----------



## Dennis (Dec 5, 2013)

12 for me


----------



## rehatch (Dec 5, 2013)

39 for me!!! Thanks!


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 5, 2013)

How about 2 for me


----------



## whossbows (Dec 5, 2013)

your a good man jerry,some one is in for treat


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 5, 2013)

52 for me. Thanks Jerry, very generous of you! Merry Christmas!


----------



## baldfish (Dec 5, 2013)

26 for me sir


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll take 28


----------



## Tailfeather (Dec 6, 2013)

82!


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 6, 2013)

84 for me and 97 for my son.


----------



## D4 (Dec 6, 2013)

72 for me. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 6, 2013)

Let me tell you guys it is a lot of fun!!! I am not going to pick a number this year since I went on the trip last year. THANK YOU Jerry for doung this!


----------



## rehatch (Dec 6, 2013)

Don't know if it's allowed, but went back through the thread and saw my number was picked for a grandson that I had not seen before, so, if allowed, Ill go with 64


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 7, 2013)

Well since bilgerat beat me to it, I'll take 77.  Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Rix56 (Dec 7, 2013)

58 for me, Jerry.  Thanks for the chance, 35 for my son.


----------



## gurn (Dec 8, 2013)

Great prize it sure is fun.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 11, 2013)

6 for me and 10 for nephew Blake.


----------



## Reed Creek Head Hunter (Dec 12, 2013)

47 for me, thanks!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Dec 13, 2013)

Since today I'd the 13th I'll take 13


----------



## erog (Dec 13, 2013)

D4 took my number. I guess I'll drop down to 71 then.


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll take 68
Thanks Jerry


----------



## MichaelH (Dec 17, 2013)

68 for me
Thanks Jerry


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 18, 2013)

Getting close to time for drawing (December 22). Just wanted to keep it near the top so everyone has a chance. I hope everyone is having a great Christmas season.


----------



## willgreer (Dec 19, 2013)

99for me n 1 for my little brother


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 22, 2013)

I let my son draw the winning number and the winner is Nolan Hubbard (son of Buckbacks) with the number 55. We look forward to shooting some BIG fish with you Nolan and Martin. Martin give me a call and we will talk about when you guys want to go.  To help you with planning, March 25-April 5= BIG fish hunting. Any time after that= high numbers and more species.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats!!!! And heck off a nice thing of ya to do Jerry


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the chance Jerry.


----------



## Munkywrench (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats Nolan and Martin! Jerry thanks again for the chance Sir


----------



## chenryiv (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats Noland. Jerry, Merry Christmas & thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 22, 2013)

Congrats Nolan!!! Jerry, thanks for doing this.


----------



## JBranch (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats Nolan and Martin. Thanks for the wonderful gesture Jerry.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 23, 2013)

This is awesome! Thanks Jerry. We like the big fish thought but not sure how that will play out just yet, His spring break is April 18-27.

You know ol "Copperhead" is gonna take a few shots too


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 23, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> This is awesome! Thanks Jerry. We like the big fish thought but not sure how that will play out just yet, His spring break is April 18-27.
> 
> You know ol "Copperhead" is gonna take a few shots too



April 18-27....hmmmm that just happens to be when the giant striped bass are running also. Sounds like a combo opportunity to me. We are looking forward to it!


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 24, 2013)

Congrats Nolan and Martin and Jerry, thanks for the opportunity.  Yet another example of why you and your business will remain top notch.


----------



## gurn (Dec 24, 2013)

Congratulations Nolan I know yall are gonna hava ah great time.


----------

